# Girl, 4, falls into diabetic coma after misdiagnosed with minor infection



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2012)

A four-year-old girl was left fighting for her life hours after medics at an NHS walk-in centre sent her home claiming she was suffering from a minor infection.

In fact Codylily Parkin was suffering from a diabetic attack and had to be placed in a medically induced coma in an intensive care unit after her brain swelled dangerously.

Her shocked parents say her life was saved by a quick-thinking emergency paramedic and hospital doctors at Rotherham General Hospital and Sheffield Children?s Hospital.

The walk-in centre have been criticised by two coroners over recent incidents.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...iagnosed-minor-infection-NHS-walk-centre.html


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 19, 2012)

That's dreadful, poor little mite.


----------



## Austin Mini (Oct 19, 2012)

Jan 1964 my wifes sister (10) went to see the doctor because she was always tired and drinking loads. Doctor dismissed the condition sent her home. She died in her sleep a few days later. Remember this is 1964, no he wasnt disciplined, yes he did carry on his practice. When my wife went into hospital for a cyst to be removed she was asked 'who is your GP'? She told the ward sister his name and she replied 'ah the Horse doctor', he was a horse riding fan.


----------

